# who makes pinarello bartape?



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

Does anyone know? I've been using white fizik microtex tape for a year, but feel like trying the pinarello tape. I taked to a guy the other day who had the white version, and he said it didn't get too dirty and was easy to clean. Can anyone confirm this? The fizik tape has been very dirt resistant and easy to keep white, and I'd hate to try the pina tape just to find that it gets dirty in a week...

thanks, foz


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

foz said:


> Does anyone know? I've been using white fizik microtex tape for a year, but feel like trying the pinarello tape. I taked to a guy the other day who had the white version, and he said it didn't get too dirty and was easy to clean. Can anyone confirm this? The fizik tape has been very dirt resistant and easy to keep white, and I'd hate to try the pina tape just to find that it gets dirty in a week...
> 
> thanks, foz


It's freaking BAR TAPE. Just try the damn thing.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

You are already using the best tape made.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

foz said:


> Does anyone know? I've been using white fizik microtex tape for a year, but feel like trying the pinarello tape. I taked to a guy the other day who had the white version, and he said it didn't get too dirty and was easy to clean. Can anyone confirm this? The fizik tape has been very dirt resistant and easy to keep white, and I'd hate to try the pina tape just to find that it gets dirty in a week...


Pinarello Nastro Cork tape is a 3M product.
I use it, I like it, I recommend it... but not white, for obvious reasons. I use the red myself.
*NEWS FLASH:*
ALL white bar tape looks like a$$ after your 1st long sweaty or wet ride.
(ducking flames) :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

rhauft said:


> Pinarello Nastro Cork tape is a 3M product.


That's good to know. I hear Pinarello-made products are prone to explosions.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

rhauft said:


> Pinarello Nastro Cork tape is a 3M product.
> I use it, I like it, I recommend it... but not white, for obvious reasons. I use the red myself.
> *NEWS FLASH:*
> ALL white bar tape looks like a$$ after your 1st long sweaty or wet ride.
> (ducking flames) :smilewinkgrin:


You have yet to use Fizik Micro or have filthy hands.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> You have yet to use Fizik Micro or have filthy hands.


I have experienced both and IMHO Fizik Micro is too thin for my taste.

You obviously prefer your Fizik bar tape. The OP inquired about Pina tape, which I was happy to ablige. Well documented to be waaaaaaay faster bart tape in the wind tunnel


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks for the replies... I know it's just bartape, but what's the problem in asking? and I know I asked for white, and some white bartapes look like sh1t after 2 days. I've been using white fizik microtex for a year, and it's still white. Not straight-out-of-the-box white, but nothing like dirty. There's always someone that'l say white tape is for pros, poseurs, or show bikes, but personally I like it...

I guess I'll try the white pina tape...


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

Best white tape on the market is the 3T team edition stuff, pricey but, it cleans so easily very very nice tape


----------



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

Getoutandride said:


> Best white tape on the market is the 3T team edition stuff, pricey but, it cleans so easily very very nice tape


this version is made of cork?!


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

tofumann said:


> this version is made of cork?!


No im not quite sure what it is made of but definately not cork, it has quite a bit of stretch in it, but it feels almost like a bath sponge texture (not soft and spongey but the same rough feeling) you would think with the surface it has it would be hard to clean but it really isnt

theres a pic of my bike with it on :thumbsup:


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

rhauft said:


> Pinarello Nastro Cork tape is a 3M product.
> I use it, I like it, I recommend it... but not white, for obvious reasons. I use the red myself.
> *NEWS FLASH:*
> ALL white bar tape looks like a$$ after your 1st long sweaty or wet ride.
> (ducking flames) :smilewinkgrin:


I doubt it is made by 3M: several brands of tape have "3M" printed on the paper strip covering the adhesive. It is because 3M is the company that manufactures the adhesive strip.


----------

